# One-way from Fl  to NY- where to start?????



## britchick (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there everyone.  My husband and I are looking to hire a RV to travel from Mid Gulf Coast to New york.  We are having problems finding an RV that is small enough for the two of us, but with shower etc as we are planning to take 4 -6 weeks travelling up the east coast.  We have never hired an RV before as we are new to this game. :blush:   We are not looking to make this a luxury holiday, more of a get back to basics (but still being able to pee in the night if we need to).  Can anyone recommend any reputable dealers that not only do one-ways, but also won't charge an arm and a leg.  We do believe that you get what you pay for, but at the moment we are weighing up whether to drive ourselves and stay in accommodation along the way, or hire an RV.  One more quick question: Are there any particular "seasons" we need to avoid?  We were looking at travelling all Sept and possibly longer.
Any help from those who have been there would be greatly appreciated. :laugh:    :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Apr 11, 2006)

One-way from Fl  to NY- where to start?????

How small?  The smallest are 'Class B' or 'Van campers'.  I think you will find that 4 to 6 weeks in one of these may not be the most pleasant.  One of the smaller Class C units would probably be a better choice, and there are places which rent them.  Also, check with some of the independant (used) RV dealers, as they may rent out their stock.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 11, 2006)

One-way from Fl  to NY- where to start?????

If this is the only trip that you are going to take, I would recommend that you seriously consider driving and staying in motels.  You may have to stop at public restrooms, but an RV (and places to park) can be a pain if you are only in it for the transportation.  And it can be lots more expensive, too.  Just a thought ...


----------



## Al Wells (Apr 12, 2006)

One-way from Fl  to NY- where to start?????

I rented a so-called B+ RV for a long weekend...staying at a KOA. After adding up the cost of the RV rental, fuel and camping fees, I could have stayed at a luxury hotel for less! But I enjoyed the experience and the freedom to explore the countryside in comfort,  stopping when we wanted, to enjoy a nap, a quick snack or the call of nature as needed. We would find hiking trails and walking paths and even managed to wear out the energy of our grandchildren by the time the day was finished! We were able to return from the walk, knowing we had a washroom available, be able to cook up a healthy meal and have a rest before setting out on our next trek of exploration.

Would I do it again! You Bet! But in a vehicle bigger than a B+, especially with kids! For the two of you, it might be adequate, but if you are going to be travelling all through September, you might find yourself feeling a little claustrophobic after awhile. Being able to actually stretch your legs and stand up in your RV, without needing to crouch is a real plus on a long trip!

By the way, the shower in the unit we rented was terrible! I love a morning shower and we ended up as I discovered most RV'ers did, using the KOA facilities instead. You just have to fight off the flies and mosquitoes who also enjoy sharing your shower stall.    :angry: 

Hope you have a great trip!

Al


----------

